# Wolves trade for Ricky Davis



## moss_is_1

I JUST HEARD we traded
wally d jones kandi conditional 1st
for ricky davis blount banks and justin reed 2 2nd rounders

what ya think? could turn it to be good


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

*Re: Ricky Davis*

gerald green is NOT included in that deal


----------



## moss_is_1

*Re: Ricky Davis*



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> gerald green is NOT included in that deal


ok i didnt thank so..it's justin reed right?


----------



## Wilmatic2

*Re: Ricky Davis*

Good trade for the Wolves. Ricky Davis is ten times better than Wally Szerbiakfghtyhgdfjl.


----------



## moss_is_1

*Re: Ricky Davis*



Wilmatic2 said:


> Good trade for the Wolves. Ricky Davis is ten times better than Wally Szerbiakfghtyhgdfjl.


i wouldnt say that...wally is a much better shooter than davis while davis is a better athlete


----------



## aquaitious

*Re: Ricky Davis*

The Wolves have gotten four potential contributers.

Unbelievable.


----------



## moss_is_1

*Re: Ricky Davis*



aquaitious said:


> The Wolves have gotten four potential contributers.
> 
> Unbelievable.


we need them we suck lol


----------



## KingHandles

*Re: Ricky Davis*

You just completely *** ****ed us in that deal...Congrats...

**** Ainge...


----------



## LX

*Re: Ricky Davis*

Congratulations Wolves Fans you just completely raped us in broad daylight. 

You guys got room for another fan?


----------



## Starbury03

*Re: Ricky Davis*

Great trade for the Wolves. Casey wants a defensive team and Ricky Davis is a pretty good defender since he got to Boston so that's an upgrade over Wally. Then Maruc Banks is great at full court pressure on the other teams point guard. The as a throw in Justin Reed is a pretty good defender himself. Then you add a big man to spread the floor for KG when Griffin isnt in the game, very good trade I can see Ricky Davis turning it up another notch too.


----------



## sheefo13

*Re: Ricky Davis*



Lanteri said:


> Congratulations Wolves Fans you just completely raped us in broad daylight.
> 
> You guys got room for another fan?



Yes! Davis was a guy who I wanted and was talking about for a while. Davis brings an athletic 2nd option for us. Go Wolves!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aquaitious

*Re: Ricky Davis*



moss_is_1 said:


> we need them we suck lol


Quote me on this.

You will not repeat last year, you will not repeat the first half of this year. 
This team will make the playoffs as a 3rd seed and will do very well.


----------



## P-Dub34

*Re: Ricky Davis*

Wow. I love Wally, always have. But Celtics got raped in this deal. Davis is a superior player at a bargain price.


----------



## aquaitious

*Re: Ricky Davis*



sheefo13 said:


> Yes! Davis was a guy who I wanted and was talking about for a while. Davis brings an athletic 2nd option for us. Go Wolves!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Believe me, you got a lot more than just Ricky Davis.

Blount, Banks and Reed are also decent.


----------



## LX

*Re: Ricky Davis*



aquaitious said:


> Believe me, you got a lot more than just Ricky Davis.
> 
> Blount, Banks and Reed are also decent.


 Absofreakinlutely. 

Blount will be an *above average* threat for the Timberwolves. He will not be asked to handle the ball as that's going to be Ricky and KG's job. This is the best possible situation for Mark Blount. He can spot up for his jumpers and as the D collapses on KG, make them pay with his shot. 

Reed, will give you strong defense off the bench. He's pretty quick for a guy his size. He's not much of a scorer, but can score in the post as he was a 4 in college He can defend 2-5. 

Banks is the most inconsistent player, but even he has some talent. Not sure how much play he'll get behind Jaric and Hudson though.


----------



## P-Dub34

*Re: Ricky Davis*

Hey, at least I get to see Slick night in and night out.

Should be interesting on Monday, the game which I have tickets for.


----------



## LX

*Re: Ricky Davis*



P-Dub34 said:


> Hey, at least I get to see Slick night in and night out.
> 
> Should be interesting on Monday, the game which I have tickets for.


You think Ricky is likely to play tomorrow night vs. the Rockets, or are they going to wait until afterwards to get him out there..


----------



## P-Dub34

*Re: Ricky Davis*

I don't know, but everybody better be there by Monday or I will be PISSED.


----------



## the main event

*Re: Ricky Davis*

Awsome!!!
Awsome trade for us,when i got into the thread i tought were talking about a rumor and i was thinking what does everyone congrats the wolves about,it's only a rumor,so i got into Espn.com
and found out it was true!!!

damn we gave out Wally who is the contributer,and got some crazy defense&athletics in Ricky boy!
gave out Olo. who clearly was worth ****,and got blount who might really flourish(that's the way to spell?)next to KG and EG!
we gave out Dwayne jones who really haven't done nothing for us tough i thought he is a potential but not enough to stop that trade.

i'm just so excited about our new look guys!!!

hope we'll get together as a solid groug on the basis of Ricky&KG !!!


let's go let's go let's go.

P.S

Wally,man i love you,good luck in boston.


----------



## sheefo13

*Re: Ricky Davis*

Im not even going to lie.... Blount sucks. From what I have seen he does everything you don't want a big man to do. Banks has always been a guard that I have liked, and Reed is a Dupree type player. We are much deeper now. I think this is going to be the key to the benching of Hassell. Socco, I know you don't like that idea, but realisticly Davis is better than Hassell in every aspect of the game. Now is McCants going to start? I doubt it but thats what I hope. If McCants decides to play consistently on both ends of the floor, yeah... But for now Hassell will likely stay in the lineup, but I won't be surprised if McCants is the starter come late February.

Until Blount does something impressive, like play somewhat like he did in his contract year, I will be happy.

I am excited to see what Davis can do along side KG Hopefully the Mayor comes back so we do not lose any 3- point shooting. Davis is really going to help sell tickets. Jaric and Huddy will see more time at the 2. But where does Carter go from here? We are stacked at PG yet they all basically are average and below. 


I am extremely happy to see the new Twolves fans! Thanks guys.


----------



## P-Dub34

*Re: Ricky Davis*



> Socco, I know you don't like that idea, but realisticly Davis is better than Hassell in every aspect of the game.


There is absolutely NO way Hassell will start over Ricky.



> I am extremely happy to see the new Twolves fans! Thanks guys.


We love Ricky.


----------



## LX

*Re: Ricky Davis*



sheefo13 said:


> Im not even going to lie.... Blount sucks. From what I have seen he does everything you don't want a big man to do.


He's not a prototypical big man, no. To say he sucks is unfair though. He sucks in the offensive system that the Celtics run. He turns it over so much because they ask him to handle the ball in the high post all the time, and that's not something you want a bad handling big man to do. 

He is IMO one of the best compliments you can get to KG, however. Like I said when KG attacks the basket, and the defense collapses on him, it will give Blount some open looks, and trust me he will hit that shot with crazy consistency. Those 3 turnovers per game, will drop significantly, and he will be a solid complementary player.


----------



## moss_is_1

*Re: Ricky Davis*

since we made this move and have 4 pgs that can play in spurts do u think they are close to trading huddy? i mean there seems to be a spot for him but i think banks could be better he fits caseys defensive style better...maybe get a big for him? just throwing that out there or a 3...
maybe a hassell and hudson combo for a good big guy to come off the bench or a cpl decent guys a 3 and a 4-5 combo guy?


----------



## P-Dub34

*Re: Ricky Davis*



> and trust me he will hit that shot with crazy consistency.


Yes he will. I've been telling these guys Blount is one of the best midrange shooters for a big in the league.


----------



## The King of the World

*Re: Ricky Davis*

YES!!! This move has made my day!

*removes a pin from McHale voodoo doll*


----------



## LX

*Re: Ricky Davis*



P-Dub34 said:


> There is absolutely NO way Hassell will start over Ricky.


It's not out of the question. They might want Ricky to provide a spark off the bench. If Tony Allen could start over Ricky last year, there's no reason Hassell wouldn't this year.


----------



## socco

*Re: Ricky Davis*

Both Davis and Hassell will start. Who else would? McCants? He's gotta be able to get on the court for more than 10mpg before that discussion even comes up.


----------



## sheefo13

*Re: Ricky Davis*

Well he isn't going to miss dunks like Kandi, but is his contract worth a guy who is going to hit a consistent mid range shot? Nope. He needs to rebound. Needs to play defense. We are not going to know how he does in Casey's system but Casey really doesn't have an offensive system anywayz.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Re: Ricky Davis*

great trade for the TWolves...giving up a 1st rounder kind of hurts, but in this age, 2 2nd rounders could be just as good as a 1st given the amount of steals are found...

and Sheefo, Hassell will not get benched for McCants, and Blount doesn't suck, and he is better than the Kandi Man...

great trade McHale


----------



## The King of the World

*Re: Ricky Davis*

I haven't seen it mentioned in this thread (unless I missed it), but we got 2 future first rounders out of this too, according to foxsports.com.

edit: nevermind...right in the first damn post lol


----------



## socco

*Re: Ricky Davis*



The King of the World said:


> I haven't seen it mentioned in this thread (unless I missed it), but we got 2 future first rounders out of this too, according to foxsports.com.
> 
> edit: nevermind...right in the first damn post lol


2nd rounders


----------



## aquaitious

*Re: Ricky Davis*



The King of the World said:


> I haven't seen it mentioned in this thread (unless I missed it), but we got 2 future first rounders out of this too, according to foxsports.com.
> 
> edit: nevermind...right in the first damn post lol


2nd rounders.


----------



## P-Dub34

*Re: Ricky Davis*



> Well he isn't going to miss dunks like Kandi, but is his contract worth a guy who is going to hit a consistent mid range shot? Nope. He needs to rebound. Needs to play defense. We are not going to know how he does in Casey's system but Casey really doesn't have an offensive system anywayz.


Your posting priviliges are revoked. Twolves fans are NOT allowed to complain about _any_ aspect of the trade.


----------



## aquaitious

*Re: Ricky Davis*



P-Dub34 said:


> Yes he will. I've been telling these guys Blount is one of the best midrange shooters *for a big* in the league.


That's underrating him my friend.

Rip Hamilton, Ricky Davis and Mark Blount are three of the best mid range shooters in the game.


----------



## sheefo13

*Re: Ricky Davis*

Better mid-range shooters than Sam Casselll??? Cassell is quite the mid-range shooter. Don't you think you guys are overrating Blount just a bit? I will let you know how I feel about him when I see him play tomorrow or against their old team.


----------



## The lone wolf

*Re: Ricky Davis*



sheefo13 said:


> Well he isn't going to miss dunks like Kandi, but is his contract worth a guy who is going to hit a consistent mid range shot? Nope. He needs to rebound. Needs to play defense. We are not going to know how he does in Casey's system but Casey really doesn't have an offensive system anywayz.


Why is his contract bad? It's the MLE and a few more cents. We were paying kandi about the same for the past 3 years. Big men defenders are either elite or not. The difference between top 5 big man defender and number 12 is far greater than number 12 and number 50.


----------



## Premier

*Re: Ricky Davis*



sheefo13 said:


> Im not even going to lie.... Blount sucks. From what I have seen he does everything you don't want a big man to do.


Untrue.

In the Boston system, he is at the highpost basically generating the offense for the team (yeah, Doc Rivers is an idiot). Because of this, he doesn't get good looks. In Minny, playing with KG, he'll be able to do what he does best. Shoot (and make at a 55% clip) 16-18 foot shots regularly (about 15 points per game). What you may not like about him if you seen him this year in Boston is his rebounding. Blount, statistically (not advanced rebound rate because that hurts my argument ) is a horrible rebounder this year...right? In Boston's defensive set, Mark Blount is to trap penetrating guards that the perimeter defenders let by. This means he's near the elbow during a shot attempt and he gets no opportunities for rebounds. His previous rebound rates were good (average for a big man). Blount won't be a horrible rebounder in Minny. His defense will also improve playing next to KG, meaning he can rely on a tremendous rotating help defender.

Blount in Minnesota = steal.

Trust me.

I would write more, but I'm too brain-dead from this deal. Minnesota is scary right now.


----------



## socco

*Re: Ricky Davis*



The lone wolf said:


> Why is his contract bad? It's the MLE and a few more cents. We were paying kandi about the same for the past 3 years. Big men defenders are either elite or not. The difference between top 5 big man defender and number 12 is far greater than number 12 and number 50.


06-07: $7.0Mil
07-08:$7.75Mil
08-09: $8.45Mil
09-10: $9.15Mil

That's bad, really bad.


----------



## aquaitious

*Re: Ricky Davis*



socco said:


> 06-07: $7.0Mil
> 07-08:$7.75Mil
> 08-09: $8.45Mil
> 09-10: $9.15Mil
> 
> That's bad, really bad.


10, 11, 12, and 13...sound familiar? 

lol.

And no, I'm honestly not overrating Mark Blount's mid range game.


----------



## reganomics813

*Re: Ricky Davis*

I love this trade for you guys:

The starting lineup looks more like a more athletic version of the dynamic you guys had when you made it to the WC finals

Jaric, Davis, Hassell, KG, Eddie 

Sam, Spree, Hassell, KG, Johnson (Wally was coming off the bench in the playoffs if i remember correctly)



Trenton can go back to guarding bigger guys and exploiting them on offense with his athleticism.

Ricky's ballhandling and playmaking will heal all wounds over losing Wallys consistant shooting. Davis is no slouch of a shooter either!

Blount, while not awesome, is way better than Kandi in every facet. 

Reed is a great hustle player and his offense has grown stadily over his tenure in Bos.

If Banks sticks around he gives you guys a ballhawk defender and will always help when Hudson is injured.

Nice work to Kevin McHale, Ainge is obviously in an everything must go sale mode. I really wouldn't be suprised to see Pierce go next.


----------



## Premier

*Re: Ricky Davis*

socco, he was paid the MLE (+ 12.5% raises) for six seasons (maybe five; not sure exactly).

It's not that bad. There have been worse.


----------



## socco

*Re: Ricky Davis*



Premier said:


> socco, he was paid the MLE (+ 12.5% raises) for six seasons (maybe five; not sure exactly).
> 
> It's not that bad. There have been worse.


He had a trade kicker, which is why it's that much more.


----------



## P-Dub34

*Re: Ricky Davis*



> Cassell is quite the mid-range shooter. Don't you think you guys are overrating Blount just a bit?


Honestly, you haven't seen this guy. His midrange J is automatic in every sense of the word.


----------



## sheefo13

*Re: Ricky Davis*

Man am I excited for the Boston game!!!!!1


----------



## KingHandles

*Re: Ricky Davis*

Well, you all will probably be seeing alot more of me around here also. 

GO WOLVES!!!!


----------



## socco

*Re: Ricky Davis*

We NEED Reggie Evans right now. Frahm, Banks, 2nd round picks, whatever. Just get him!


----------



## sheefo13

*Re: Ricky Davis*



socco said:


> We NEED Reggie Evans right now. Frahm, Banks, 2nd round picks, whatever. Just get him!


Im going to agree. I mean we have like 4 or 5 2nd rounders in the next 2 or 3 years or so. I am not sure how effective he would be off the bench but Our front line would be solid. Rebounding would be way up. Should be an interesting next few days.

Blount an automatic mid-range shooter... I guess I have to see this.


----------



## reganomics813

*Re: Ricky Davis*



socco said:


> We NEED Reggie Evans right now. Frahm, Banks, 2nd round picks, whatever. Just get him!


Why do you need an undersized rebounding specialist? Between KG, Eddie, Blount and Madsen all the boards available to be grabbed will be gotten.


----------



## socco

*Re: Ricky Davis*



reganomics813 said:


> Why do you need an undersized rebounding specialist? Between KG, Eddie, Blount and Madsen all the boards available to be grabbed will be gotten.


My point exactly. Blount is among the worst rebounding big men in the league, and Madsen is garbage as well. We need rebounding badly, and with KG, Griffin, and Evans we'd have 3 of the top 15 rebounders in the NBA, which is pretty impressive.


----------



## reganomics813

*Re: Ricky Davis*



reganomics813 said:


> Why do you need an undersized rebounding specialist? Between KG, Eddie, Blount and Madsen all the boards available to be grabbed will be gotten.


Not to mention that he's gonna want a MLE sized pay raise come this offseason after playing this year on the cheap. Is that really worth giving up 2 young role players and a big contract for such a one dimensional player off the bench?


----------



## reganomics813

*Re: Ricky Davis*



socco said:


> My point exactly. Blount is among the worst rebounding big men in the league, and Madsen is garbage as well. We need rebounding badly, and with KG, Griffin, and Evans we'd have 3 of the top 15 rebounders in the NBA, which is pretty impressive.


I dunno man, I think you guys need another well rounded player who can contribute across the board. Outside of KG and Ricky this team is mainly role players and specialists. You need a consistant 3rd option more than anything.


----------



## socco

*Re: Ricky Davis*



reganomics813 said:


> I dunno man, I think you guys need another well rounded player who can contribute across the board. Outside of KG and Ricky this team is mainly role players and specialists. You need a consistant 3rd option more than anything.


Oh of course. But that's easy to say, hard to do. The Wolves need help in rebounding though, especially with Blount coming in. And when you can give up a couple guys who aren't doing anything for one of the best rebounders in the league, you gotta do it.


----------



## Samael

*Re: Ricky Davis*

I rather get QRich from the Knicks. LB is still looking for a PG maybe Hudson/Banks and some picks could make them bite, just try anything. 

I think Q would be a good fit for the wolves. He is playing like crap right now for the Knicks but that's only because of LB's 12 man rotation, he can't get into a rhythm and his game really depends a lot on that. If the wolves could get him, he could be a solid 15 PPG for the wolves just enough of what's needed to be the 3rd option.


----------



## KG4MVP2

i dont like giving up wally beacause who is our shooter now?? no one... but i do like acquring blount and banks especially banks we get a young pg with potential.


----------



## P-Dub34

> i dont like giving up wally beacause who is our shooter now??


You got a superior player in the deal at half the price. It's that simple.

Actually, it's not. You guys had to take Blount, too. But I don't see how you can complain over losing S for Ricky Davis.


----------



## pokpok

i hope KG gets a triple double, ricky drops 30, blount gets a double double when they play the celtics to show danny ainge what he has done... i hope the celtics lose but like 20+ to show danny ainge really ****ED UP.


----------



## pokpok

KG4MVP2 said:


> i dont like giving up wally beacause who is our shooter now?? no one... but i do like acquring blount and banks especially banks we get a young pg with potential.


ricky d... he can take it to the basket easily if he wants to.


----------



## sheefo13

Guys like Jaric and McCants and Hudson will be able to hit those threes. I think this really opens things up things for McCants. Which I really like. Just from this trade, we are actually a sort of deep team. Lets be real, Kandi was doing nothing for this team... Other than being an expiring contract which we did really need but oh well. 
I am not sure if we are going to pull another deal, but we will see.


----------



## The lone wolf

*Re: Ricky Davis*



socco said:


> 06-07: $7.0Mil
> 07-08:$7.75Mil
> 08-09: $8.45Mil
> 09-10: $9.15Mil
> 
> That's bad, really bad.


Not sure where you got that from. Hoopshype says
06-07 - 6.12

07-08 - $6.73

08-09 - $7.35

09-10 - $7.96

not at all bad for a decent big man(12-15 ppg scorer). that's kindof sad but that's decent deal compared to what most other teams have.


----------



## P-Dub34

*Re: Ricky Davis*



> i hope KG gets a triple double, ricky drops 30, blount gets a double double when they play the celtics to show danny ainge what he has done... i hope the celtics lose but like 20+ to show danny ainge really ****ED UP.


That had better not happen because it won't be much of a game, then.


----------



## socco

*Re: Ricky Davis*



The lone wolf said:


> Not sure where you got that from. Hoopshype says
> 06-07 - 6.12
> 
> 07-08 - $6.73
> 
> 08-09 - $7.35
> 
> 09-10 - $7.96
> 
> not at all bad for a decent big man(12-15 ppg scorer). that's kindof sad but that's decent deal compared to what most other teams have.


He has a 15% trade kicker. My numbers are what he's getting now after the trade, the ones on Hoopshype are the original numbers.


----------



## jokeaward

*Re: Ricky Davis*

RE: No negativity
LOL, I've seen checklists of how Mchale failed with this trade.

RE: Blount
To be fair, if you're saying he's a bad rebounder based on the last two years, he did have 03-04. Lord knows wha mojo was inside him, or just a better enviro, but he (with the league's 2nd FGP) double-doubled the Celtics out of the higher lottery as much as he could, as good or bad as that was. That's why he got paid a lot, then laid an egg last year.


----------



## Flanders

Ricky Davis definitely makes this team much better defensively. Our weakest link on defense was Wally. I love the addition of Marcus Banks, a longtime fan of the guy. I also love how we have 4 point guards now, yes, four....meaning Troy Hudson is going to get traded soon (hopefully). Mark Blount's ability to knock down jumpers is a huge plus, I've always wanted a big man next to KG that can hit that open J (Rasho used to do it once in a while). Justin Reed? Never seen him play, hopefully he's good.

Losing another first round selection hurts, but desperate times call for desperate measures. Heck, McHale would have probably wasted that pick on another player like Ebi anway...

Eddie Griffin
Kevin Garnett
Ricky Davis
Trenton Hassell
Marko Jaric

Marcus Banks
Rashad McCants
Mark Blount
Troy Hudson
Anthony Carter
Richie Frahm
Mark Madsen
Justin Reed

The team is still not complete. I still don't like Jaric enough at PG. Maybe a trade of Jaric, Troy, and McCants for Francis or something like that. One bad season from Francis isn't going to change my opinion of Francis' ability to be a top PG.


----------



## JBoog35

*Re: Ricky Davis*

I think that this trade could be nice now, but in the long run, this trade doesn't help our cap situation and lack of first rounders. I hope this works out, and I absolutely thought that Banks would be a great player in this league coming out of college, and he 100% fits what Casey wants to do, defense. I hope that he gets a chance to shine here, I think that he needs to package of Hudson's deal now to anyone that will take him. I agree with all the Boston people's responses, I think Blount might be a little better now with a new system. Ricky Davis gives Minny a reason to come to the games now, which shouldn't be the case with KG there, but he is quite the highlight reel. Reed is another Mad Dogg, maybe we can send him to Utah now?


----------



## Floods

*Re: Ricky Davis*



sheefo13 said:


> Yes! Davis was a guy who I wanted and was talking about for a while. Davis brings an athletic 2nd option for us. Go Wolves!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


i think this MAY work (for the C's). At least Kandihead has an expiring deal...


----------



## Samael

A legit third scoring option is still needed maybe a package of Hassell, Banks, McCants and 2nd rounders for D Miles. Or maybe Troy Hudson and 2nd rounders for QRich. That would be just a very sweet reunion for all or them. Imagine

Eddie Griffin
Kevin Garnett
Darius Miles
Ricky Davis
Marko Jaric

Quentin Richardson
Mark Blount
Anthony Carter
Richie Frahm
Mark Madsen
Justin Reed

Not a very deep bench but certainly one of the most athletic starting 5's in the league. And chemistry won't be a problem Q and Miles are very good friends and Miles has played with Ricky before and KG is there to keep all the egos in order.


----------



## Floods

osprey said:


> A legit third scoring option is still needed maybe a package of Hassell, Banks, McCants and 2nd rounders for D Miles. Or maybe Troy Hudson and 2nd rounders for QRich. That would be just a very sweet reunion for all or them. Imagine
> 
> Eddie Griffin
> Kevin Garnett
> Darius Miles
> Ricky Davis
> Marko Jaric
> 
> Quentin Richardson
> Mark Blount
> Anthony Carter
> Richie Frahm
> Mark Madsen
> Justin Reed
> 
> Not a very deep bench but certainly one of the most athletic starting 5's in the league. And chemistry won't be a problem Q and Miles are very good friends and Miles has played with Ricky before and KG is there to keep all the egos in order.


T-wolves would be insane to give up McCants if they aren't getting one of the following in return - Gerald Green, Martell Webster, Marvin Williams, Joey Graham, Danny Granger, Antoine Wright.


----------



## Samael

TheBigDonut said:


> T-wolves would be insane to give up McCants if they aren't getting one of the following in return - Gerald Green, Martell Webster, Marvin Williams, Joey Graham, Danny Granger, Antoine Wright.


Heh? Why on earth would you want another young guy in return? that needs at least 3 years to develope. KG isn't getting any younger in case you haven't noticed he's already regressing. Getting Miles at his breakout year for McCants is a good deal. 

Don't get me wrong McCants has alot of potential he is showing Arenas like flashes but he needs time to develope and by that time KG is what 34-35?? probably not the KG that we are seeing now. I am hoping that Portland would bite in this deal since they are clearly rebuilding and the Wolves aren't they need to win now before KG asks for a trade this summer.


----------



## P-Dub34

I don't want Darius "Lousy attitude coach-killer" Miles within five hundred miles of any team I even follow, never mind root for.


----------



## G-Force

Does this trade give the T-Wolves what they need to win the lackadaisicle Northwest Division?


----------



## moss_is_1

G-Force said:


> Does this trade give the T-Wolves what they need to win the lackadaisicle Northwest Division?


could be but i still wouldnt count on denver and utah

i would like to see this trade 

on the espn boards a kid said that the celtics trade and the skita trade was going down before it did and now he said this

the wolves send
Hassell-Hudson(i think i knew hassell was in there)

Portland sends
D Miles

seriously we could win this division if we had d miles and that could be a good point for this team think about that lineup...
pg-jaric
sg-ricky
sf-miles
pf-kg
c-Blount
EVERYONE would average double figures  
then eddie and mccants off the bench would be sweet but i would think that the blazers would have to really want to part with a pg if hudson was in the deal since they have jack, blake, and telfair


----------



## The King of the World

TheBigDonut said:


> T-wolves would be insane to give up McCants if they aren't getting one of the following in return - Gerald Green, Martell Webster, Marvin Williams, Joey Graham, Danny Granger, Antoine Wright.


McHale should have drafted Granger in the first place.


----------



## The King of the World

moss_is_1 said:


> could be but i still wouldnt count on denver and utah
> 
> i would like to see this trade
> 
> on the espn boards a kid said that the celtics trade and the skita trade was going down before it did and now he said this
> 
> the wolves send
> Hassell-Hudson(i think i knew hassell was in there)
> 
> Portland sends
> D Miles
> 
> seriously we could win this division if we had d miles and that could be a good point for this team think about that lineup...
> pg-jaric
> sg-ricky
> sf-miles
> pf-kg
> c-Blount
> EVERYONE would average double figures
> then eddie and mccants off the bench would be sweet but i would think that the blazers would have to really want to part with a pg if hudson was in the deal since they have jack, blake, and telfair


I'm liking both Hassell and Huddy (when he's healthy) this year, but I would pull the trigger on this in a heartbeat. If he's content, Miles is a good player, and I think he would flourish playing with KG. And at the very least, I think he's an easier trade down the road than Hudson.


----------



## aquaitious

Just to add a few more things.

Ricky Davis can create his own shot and commands double teams, which is huge.

Nobody can stop Marcus Banks one on one (speed wise), he's a very good passer too (in terms of creating shots for his teamates because of his speed), but his shot is terrible. No need to mention his defense.

Justin Reed is a pretty good defender. He's made Kobe his ***** in his rookie year, and I bet Kobe won't be scoring 81 points on a team with Justin Reed on it. 

Brandon Hunter is a nasty rebounder. Get him.


----------



## aquaitious

Also, I remember someone saying you're in cap hell now.

Davis and Blount make about the same (if not less) than what Wally makes. Banks and Reed are both free agents.


----------



## moss_is_1

The King of the World said:


> I'm liking both Hassell and Huddy (when he's healthy) this year, but I would pull the trigger on this in a heartbeat. * If he's content,* Miles is a good player, and I think he would flourish playing with KG. And at the very least, I think he's an easier trade down the road than Hudson.


im sure he'd be content here he loves kg..its his favorite player since he was in High School plus d miles is havin a career year with 18ppg then we would have our 3rd scorer and he plays decent defense..he's long and athletic and our team would be what casey wants


----------



## Samael

moss_is_1 said:


> im sure he'd be content here he loves kg..its his favorite player since he was in High School plus d miles is havin a career year with 18ppg then we would have our 3rd scorer and he plays decent defense..he's long and athletic and our team would be what casey wants


Plus DMiles' jumper has improved greatly, it used to be his greatest weakness but watching him earlier this year he was nailing it consistently. I hope that rumor has some truth to it.


----------



## JuX

aquaitious said:


> Also, I remember someone saying you're in cap hell now.
> 
> Davis and Blount make about the same (if not less) than what Wally makes. Banks and Reed are both free agents.


Yep, that's the main problem for us for so long. If you can recall, the Joe Smith incident and the massive contract of KG, along with some others.


----------



## Causeway

Well I have been reading through this thread. Obviously my fellow Celtics fans are not liking the trade and singing the praises of everyone MINN got from Boston. Is every Celtic fan posting in the MINN board actually Danny Ainge - still trying to sell this?

For a different perspective:

I am a Ricky Davis fan. He's a high energy guy, can light it up, and is fun to watch. He also can be careless with the ball and tends to hold it for too long. There's also and X factor with Ricky I always felt - sort of like Marbury. He'll get his numbers but will it equal a W for your team? SO far that has not been the case for Ricky wherever he's gone.

As far as Blount yes he has talent. Probably the best 15-foot or so shot for a big man. He also has a piss poor attitude and will pout and sulk as soon as things get tough. The gugy has no heart and will NEVER go after a loose ball.

This is not meant to come and and trash what you got. Who knows maybe the change will be good for them. Just wanted to offer a different opinion then what you are getting.

I am excited to have Wally in Celtic Green. He seems to have a GREAT attitude and moves the ball very well. Finally! Plus we have not had a guy with such a pure shot in many many many years.

Good luck MINN fans.


----------



## sheefo13

The King of the World said:


> McHale should have drafted Granger in the first place.


I still feel the same way there. But McCants is better than I thought.


----------

